# Dads help stop in-school fighting



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 23, 2021)

THIS!!!!!   Is what I've been longing for to happen. 

However, why did the reporter have to go with the "Criminal Justice" question?       IJS!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 23, 2021)

Men being men...I'm down for it.  I love news like this being visible.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 23, 2021)

That’s awesome


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 24, 2021)

Love to see it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow. Amazing.

Love these dads.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 25, 2021)

The dads are being interviewed on Roland Martin Unfiltered now. I love this story.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have so many questions, about the school, the dads, and the fighting students.

My oldest is in high school, not a particularly notable one, but there is almost no fighting there, even though the student population ratio is about 65% male to 35% female. I think it may be because there are so many male teachers; at least half of my kid’s teachers are men, every semester. That seems to change the dynamics of the environment.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 27, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> My oldest is in high school, not a particularly notable one, but there is almost no fighting there, even though the student population ratio is about 65% male to 35% female. I think it may be because there are so many male teachers; at least half of my kid’s teachers are men, every semester. That seems to change the dynamics of the environment.


I cannot believe I posted this two days ago, and today the school was on lockdown because a student was discovered with multiple guns.   There have been several of these cases in NYC lately, mostly involving students in schools that have rarely had any trouble before. Maybe some dads need to do this here too.


----------

